# VB Air Suspension/levelling



## newleaf

Would very much appreciate any motorhomers experience of the above system.
I know its rather expensive but as I would like to fit an air suspension system anyway I'm wondering about going the extra mile. Having said that I'm not too bothered about getting the motorhome exactly level, near enough is ok, so long as my head is higher than my feet and I can't roll out of bed sideways I'm fine.
I'm sure the VB system has been mentioned somewhere on this forum but I can't find it, so any kind person out there who can point me in the right direction please come forward.
Many thanks
Geoff


----------



## coppo

We just had the VB semi air system, airbags on the rear. Very good it was although sold the MH now.

Are talking about the full system.

Paul.


----------



## aldra

We have the VB system on the rear axle

We added it to up rate the van to 3850

We find it improves the ride, and is pretty good for levelling the back

Also feels better as it carries the garage overhang higher and lifts the underslung gas generater

Although it is push button activated we had to have a valves fitted which allows us to manually top up if the onboard pump fails which it did once

Make sure you have that facility added at the outset it's a pain if it goes wrong half way across Europe 

Aldra


----------



## Dave-F

Are you asking about the full Vb air system front and back with the jacks intergrated or just the rear axle air bags


----------



## goldi

Afternoon folks,

We have the vb full air camper fitted to ours and it is very good . Being a panel van the sliding door stays where it is and does not slide either open or closed with the self leveling. It levels itself without the use of levellers. It also tilts to one side to discharge the grey water. It can also be raised for off road. It can be raised independentley at back or front. The ride comfort is improved especially over speed bumps. Our main use has been for comfort and self leveling.


norm


----------



## mfa

Hi......we've had VB air suspension fitted to the front of our van (replacing the standard Fiat springs) and think it's fantastic.......rides better, doesn't bottom out anymore and allows us to raise/lower front to level up.......never needed to ramps for the last 2 years....much easier.

Also, the way the suspension has been set it doesn't look like it's front end heavy anymore. Although it's expensive, it's an option we'd have again.

Cheers 



Mark


----------



## newleaf

*VB Air Suspension/leveller*

Thank you everybody for your comments I'm trying to get my head round it all, and think that there is no need for me to go the whole hog and have the hydraulic jacks fitted, just 4 corner air suspension.
Do you think this is a good plan?


----------



## Littlebt

*Air*

Hello,

I have VB full air suspension on my Flair along with the E&P levelling system.

Both are superb and do a different job, there are some very suspect Air systems on the market but VB are the only one fitted by the top manufacturers.Its a serious air system.

I had the VB fitted by Specialist Auto Products, Doncaster and I have to say they were first class.

The Auto levelling was done by N+B

Quality doesn't come cheap,be careful.


----------



## adbt

Auto levelling is top of my wish list ! Is it Xmas yet ? :lol:


----------



## bernv

Hi

I had full VB Air suspension and the E&P levelling system fitted by Mick Leightley of S A P Ltd Doncaster, to my Autotrail Cheyenne 840d and must say it has made a world difference to the ride comfort and handling of the motorhome with the added advantage of keeping its ride height level at all times regardless of the weight. I think if you plan on keeping the Motorhome for any length of time it's worth the additional expense, and it must say Mick Leightley did a 1st rate job. If that's any help. 

bernv.


----------



## seabreezesports

II concur with the above but will add a word of warning.
I have 4 corner on a VW transporter used for work. It gets heavy use taking up to 1.2 Tonne of load during a day

Problems 
Front struts ( Both sides) started leaking oil from the shock absorbers at 60K . The oil goes into the air bag then into the valve chest and rights it off Valve chest £600 Struts £1300 Fitting and testing £400. VB helped with the cost of the struts but I had to cover the rest 

I think that struts failing at 60k on a commercial vehicle is unacceptable especially at 50p per mile in repair costs


All that said the rear air bags are superb and I would recommend them just not 4 corner on a vw transporter
Richard


----------



## giles3003

*VB Full Air Suspension*

Hello

I am having VB Full Air Suspension fitted next month with the Self Levelling Feature on a 7m Dethleffs

Hopefully it will improve comfort and really loving the self levelling feature

Anyone using VB Full Air recommend it???

Many thanks

Giles


----------

